# Friday..... Yeah Yeah... Already! :)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glashutte Original Sport Evo for me


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yep Friday somewhere 

Dug this out after almost a year and snapped some new pics. The watches everyone does not believe are real watches and hate. Posted a pic maybe 18 months ago, after that none of the kids would play with me, I was a leper.

So to h with y'awl :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ill be wearing this to start and hopefully some incomings sometime too.










look at our oversees members being unruley ,you guys.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

finally some good news










finally got the back off this one.

worries over re-casing laid to rest - as both fixing screws loose only - movement have been slipping inside case.

movement is minty minty and keeping excellent time. so it turns out i didn't buy a munter after all.

teeny weeny polish to crystal and looking great for about a morning then i scuffed it :cry2:

where's me brasso got to?

job situation still bad but worst may be delayed a few months by inclusion on a revived project.

anyone need a service engineer? i make great tea and coffee...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James said:


> yep Friday somewhere
> 
> Dug this out after almost a year and snapped some new pics. The watches everyone does not believe are real watches and hate. Posted a pic maybe 18 months ago, after that none of the kids would play with me, I was a leper.
> 
> So to h with y'awl :tongue2:


Blimey... 'hate' on a watch forum... Its just a watch.... LOL


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

James said:


>


my tag will probably be the last to go. vintage heuer it may not be, but dependable and good looking it is.

although i prefer the 2000s to the aquaracers. :tongue2:










hmmm, might wear this after the astral tomorrow.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

START WITH THIS TODAY NICE TWO TONE DIAL


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

GENUINE Alpha for me today!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> look at our oversees members being unruley ,you guys.


Darn colonials getting uppity again







:lol:

I`m off to get some much need kip soon wearing the full lume..

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*










As for tomorrow, probably the watch that arrived today from Australia if I manage to take a photo in the morning :wink2:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

JonW, I LOVE your Glashutte  and it has a sensible date window that my old eyes could easily see :lol:

Better stay with this at the moment as its making an appearence in the sales column h34r:










I would normaly be wearing my Steinhart NavB ,but hopefuly Mach is taking it with him for some customising today


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Can't wait 8 minutes lol

Will be wearing proudly my newest - PRS53 - which is satisfying me greatly :tongue2:










sorry for ***** picture, bit bleary eyed after a hard week...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Longines Legend


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> I would normaly be wearing my Steinhart NavB ,but hopefuly Mach is taking it with him for some customising today


Bugger, I forgot to bring it home from work 

Only kidding Andy, it`ll be dropped off at Wanlip later this morning :wink2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jas, Im less colonial than even NCON these days and he arrived after me... LOL

ANDI, Thanks for the kind words... I like those pics and was playing with them this morning but itb wasnt until I saw them on here that I realised why they look a bit 'blue'... the camera is still set to 'indoor' mode on the 'SCN' setting... oopps. I rarely use that... but I did yesterday and I left it set... sigh.... so guys... remember to reset the camera to your base settings after you change them eg. for more / less WB or using a 'best shot' type mode... sigh! h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> Can't wait 8 minutes lol
> 
> :
> 
> ...


Good to see you posting again Steve


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6105


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

put this on a di-modell rallye for tonight

a more classic look?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

New one this time.










Later,

William


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

James said:


>


Looks like a real watch to me James. Great picture too :thumbsup:

I've been wearing this one all week. I sometimes go a while without wearing it and then when I do I can't get it off my wrist :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I've been wearing this one all week. I sometimes go a while without wearing it and then when I do I can't get it off my wrist :blink:


I really like that pic Rob


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic:










HAGWE


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> I really like that pic Rob


Thanks Jon. I get the odd good one every now and then.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That's a really clean design. love it 



dapper said:


> Spacematic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

not surprisingly (given this weeks events) I'm wearing this one today:










Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts Day/Date (ETA 2836)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave it looks good mate, glad youre enjoying it now.

Ive just spoken to a mate who wanted a watch which I sort of bought for him out of the blue but then was very impressed with when it landed... ooops. Cue awkward moment as I dont really want to hand it over yet... anyway and he says I can keep it for now... cool as. So ive swapped to it


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely bonding with this one big time (but need to work on my photography) - funny how sometimes that happens after a rocky start and sometimes it doesn't. Mind you, -4 secs in 48hrs helps...........

You're a tease, Jon, what is it? :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning, off to work wearing this, can't wait for tomorrow's Saturday morning lie in :sleep1:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Robert Poseidon atm...but if it's delivered a Marathon JSAR this afternoon.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This today:










Have a good weekend!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Timex Reef Gear for work. dapper: love that Spacematic!


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

supporting the Heuer theme this morning with my nice fully cleaned strap and watch


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Well since I haven't weared this yet, I think It's on my wrist whole day


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

new watch today, but no pictures yet. It only arrived yesterday afternoon.

:tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> new watch today, but no pictures yet. It only arrived yesterday afternoon.


But that was aaaaaages ago now. This is just laziness if you ask me


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

1960s Rolex Precision today.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be enjoying this lovely Dixi Militaria that arrived earlier this week (pic stolen from Agent orange!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Panerai 112 today, now on a Maratec Mc Bob 'no kevlar at all - kevlar ' strap....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

GMT2 today....sorry no pics its a transient watch :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

TAG for me too today! My old faithful friend!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Panerai 112 today, now on a Maratec Mc Bob 'no kevlar at all - kevlar ' strap....


I used to have one of those.. in fact that one... Why on why did I sell it?! sigh... at least I also have a McBob, Howard is da man


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > new watch today, but no pictures yet. It only arrived yesterday afternoon.
> ...


yeah, true... that or he doesnt think much of it.... must be rubbish :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


LOL

The sun has only just come up here, lads.... give me a chance :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this for work.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Promaster Aqualand for me today.

Alasdair


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

No surprises for me - all week


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 656 for me:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alas said:


> Promaster Aqualand for me today.
> 
> Alasdair


Very nice... does it have a dive alarm? how do you you set the depth start? :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


blimey you dont have much sun where you live... c'mon... we need to know..


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Fortis B42 for me today..










Just noticed I've left the plastic on the front..doh!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JonW said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Promaster Aqualand for me today.
> ...


Rather than explain it here for you it's probably easier if I pm you the manual as it very well laid out and could be understood by a 5 year old - if you have one handy :lol: Managed to move any of the dive hands on yours yet? :cry2: :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Tissot Seastar 660 for me - I got this earlier in the week & this is the first time I've had to wear it properly :blink:

Lovely watch - excellent build quality & fit/finish :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Great kit again this old Sub today

Great WE one and all

Martin


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Tissot Seastar 660 for me - I got this earlier in the week & this is the first time I've had to wear it properly :blink:
> 
> Lovely watch - excellent build quality & fit/finish :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Very nice chunky looking watches. These and the 1000's are going to have to be investigated in the near future. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alas said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


ahh, youre not able to paraphrase it then? :tongue2:

hee hee, for those that dont get it, Alas and I have discussed this at length... the manual is mental. :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Great WE one and all


And you Mart


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Jon, that is sooooo nice (esp. with the silver dial) :wub: ! One day....



JonW said:


> Glashutte Original Sport Evo for me


Wearing my Eterna today:










all the best

Jan

P.S. : Alas, exactly that Citizen was my first dive watch back in 1995 (and I was so proud of it  ). Reminds me, I need to change the battery on it  ...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> Blimey... 'hate' on a watch forum... Its just a watch.... LOL


Indeed, but we can leave that h-word for the Alpha copies :lol:

For me my old '98 sub ..


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

TokyoFlash Infection


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

dapper said:


> Spacematic:


Now that's beautiful!



Rinaldo1711 said:


> This today:


On my wish list the Aerospace - gorgeous thing.

On my wrist today (unsurprisingly), I just can't live a day without it at the moment!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

James said:


> yep Friday somewhere
> 
> Dug this out after almost a year and snapped some new pics. The watches everyone does not believe are real watches and hate. Posted a pic maybe 18 months ago, after that none of the kids would play with me, I was a leper.
> 
> So to h with y'awl :tongue2:


Send it to me I dont hate em :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JHM said:


> Jon, that is sooooo nice (esp. with the silver dial) :wub: ! One day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan, its a great watch. Everyone should try one imho. Way better than a Rolex imho, and I own at least one of those so feel I can say that... 



JHM said:


> Wearing my Eterna today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that pic mate. superb.



RussellB said:


> TokyoFlash Infection


Russel... ok, so whats the time?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

RussellB said:


> TokyoFlash Infection


Pardon my ignorance, but how does one tell the time with that?

Must be great if a passer by asks you the time, you just show them the watch face and watch their reaction. :lol:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> On my wrist today (unsurprisingly), I just can't live a day without it at the moment!


*sigh* - love that!

This usurper of my Hamilton Jazzmaster for me:










On the wrist every day since last Wednesday and lost exactly 5 seconds - nice... 8)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JonW said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Jon, that is sooooo nice (esp. with the silver dial) :wub: ! One day....
> ...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait 8 minutes lol
> ...


No good grooming me, mate, I can't have that Ploprof and we both know it









:tongue2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

pinkwindmill said:


> *sigh* - love that!


I know you do mate, and I can understand why. They'll be one along for you soon enough.



pinkwindmill said:


> This usurper of my Hamilton Jazzmaster for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a lovely timepiece, I will get an Omega one day soon. Good time keeping too.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This B&R today

Bertrand


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Tissot Seastar 660 for me - I got this earlier in the week & this is the first time I've had to wear it properly :blink:
> 
> Lovely watch - excellent build quality & fit/finish :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


That is a nice Tissot Paul... Well done


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Steve264 said:
> ...


LOL, 'Grooming...' superb :lol:

well it *was* nice to see you posting... :tongue2:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

RussellB said:


> TokyoFlash Infection


I prefer your avatar to your watch :tongue2:

Usual


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> GMT2 today....sorry no pics its a transient watch :lol:


How odd......today of all days I decided to wear the GMT2 as it never gets an airing at work usually, and following on from THAT Rolex thread........the first straight out comment I have ever had about a watch at work was from an engineer today while I was doing some spray mounting for him (don't ask!)......"is that a real one?" :lol: Would you adam'n eve it?

Bo11ox...its back the Aerospace or SMP on Monday here :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mido multifort today










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > JHM said:
> ...


Nah.....I reckon its 08:63 :lol:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


>


That's different, not seen that one before. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


OK. done a few quick pics (now there's some decent light here - we don't all live in Australia, you know :lol: )


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Very nice Toshi! Although I prefer the steel one, I'd not mind that one ..


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't usually get a chance to get on the net 'til the evening so don't usually take part in this but on a day off today so thought I'd have a go.

But crikey, page 6 :shocking: :shocking: and it aint even half past ten yet, have you lot not got any work to do?

Anyway, as I'll be doing a bit of DIY later I've grabbed something robust and not too precious today......










And the DIY is construction by the way, we don't want any ribald comments do we?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's very nice Rich. :yes: For when one crown just isn't enough.

Took you long enough to get pictures up though h34r:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> This B&R today
> 
> Bertrand


Like that...................different


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

first time on the wrist for about 3 years.............one thats almost too good to wear.

D.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

JonW said:


> RussellB said:
> 
> 
> > TokyoFlash Infection
> ...


8.33

So RED = Hours

Yellow = 5 Mins

Green = 1 Mins


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

RussellB said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > RussellB said:
> ...


wow, nice and obvious


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Well the forum is slowly migrating, about 1 a year...

very nice mate... you getting the new one this year? I want the Deep Two... badly... :blink:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with this beauty today. 1967, all original, never been refinished and just superb well imho anyway. Quick pic just taken.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> very nice mate... you getting the new one this year? I want the Deep Two... badly... :blink:


Tried them on a couple of weeks ago, and they are built very nicely, but the bezel doesn't look right IMO. Difficult to explain really, there's absolutely nothing wrong with the new version, but it's not something that interested me. Pics taken at the time (the Deap Two was missing, but the white dial and the Galapagos LE were there too, but I wasn't allowed to photograph them :huh: )


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I shall be wearing my first 'hummer' with many thanks to Rob (rdwiow). I shall also be spending much of the time with the watch to my ear


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > very nice mate... you getting the new one this year? I want the Deep Two... badly... :blink:
> ...


hee hee cool as. The Deep Two is my main interest but the yellow accented normal 3 hander might be a goer as well... Will have to see this bezel issue... hmm...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Griff said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > This B&R today
> ...


I agree, the symmetry of the date window and small seconds is very nice indeed.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Toshi said:


> OK. done a few quick pics (now there's some decent light here - we don't all live in Australia, you know :lol: )


Rich, you don't do things by halves, do you  ? Again, a very nice addition to your wonderful collection! Congratulations!

@ Jon: thank you for your comment!

all the best

Jan


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT again today and I don't care what anybody says about them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Decided to change for the afternoon:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

James said:


> yep Friday somewhere
> 
> Dug this out after almost a year and snapped some new pics. The watches everyone does not believe are real watches and hate. Posted a pic maybe 18 months ago, after that none of the kids would play with me, I was a leper.
> 
> So to h with y'awl :tongue2:


Bloody nice watch mate! Have never been too keen on their quartz models but that auto is something else.

java script:add_smilie(":thumbsup:","smid_38")


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

My brain has been so filled with dreams of Aquatimers (damn you, Toshi) and Submariners this week, that I nearly forgot I already own this...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*










...I should be plenty satisfied, right? :huh:

:no:

Damn watches. :wallbash:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> My brain has been so filled with dreams of Aquatimers (damn you, Toshi) and Submariners this week, that I nearly forgot I already own this...
> 
> *Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*
> 
> ...


I just love these, I'll swap you a Stowa that's worth not nearly as much as yours for it :yes: ...

I'm guessing probably not :cry2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

PloProf


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> ...I should be plenty satisfied, right? :huh:


I'd be satisfied with that one. The Capeland is gorgeous.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > ...I should be plenty satisfied, right? :huh:
> ...


Like Toshi's signature says, "Personally I'm happy with the watches I have - it's the one's I don't have that make me miserable."


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have not had this on for yonks so I,ll give it a run out.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Day off Today most unusual been playing in the garden with my new best friend


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

host seems to be working again.

Well I was wearing this earlier today.............


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have changed over to the Lumibrite one.

Alasdair


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Changed over to another new arrival 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Wearing this casio today:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

now wearing the jsar off to watch watchmen very excited.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Fortis all day today


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Alas said:


> Have changed over to the Lumibrite one.
> 
> Alasdair


Alas starting to hanker for one of these after seeing your pics love the full lume versioin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very late start for me, (busy again  ) I`ve been wearing this which arrived from JonW yesterday, a pleasure dealing with you again Jon but please stop posting tempting delights in the sales forum, I am trying to save up you know









*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s*.



I`m having difficulty finding a suitable non-leather strap despite searching google most of yesterday, this tan braided nylon seems to go well & does actually fit regardlees of how it appears in the photo, anyway it will do until (or indeed if) I find something better 

BTW I forgot to take a photo of the very cool back, I`ll have a go later :wink2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


I have to say I quite like them - maybe not as much as the internal bezel models or the GST Aquatimers, but it is early days, and that quick change strap/bracelet really is the dog's bo**ocks  (I might even get used to the size of them  )

I'm still wearing this - over a week now and not remotely bored with it


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm, got to choose one now before they all get put in the boot..

Probably this one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Hmm, got to choose one now before they all get put in the boot..
> 
> Probably this one


Nice watch but I couldn't sleep at night with something that bright in the room


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: My babies are generally put away at bed time


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving the MM a wee bit of wrist time this evening.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> GMT again today and I don't care what anybody says about them :lol: :lol:


Love it!!!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Changed over to another new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :huh: a little bit of sex wee just came out...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> :huh: a little bit of sex wee just came out...


 :blink: Too much information for me there Steve :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> ill be wearing this to start and hopefully some incomings sometime too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must get myself one of those....nice one jason....get some adapters and get it on an orange rhino


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got the sammy on a non kevlar with 100% no kevlar in it from howard....top bloke


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ill be wearing this to start and hopefully some incomings sometime too.
> ...


these area cracking watch, the japs are good at giving you qualityand value


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Record










Mark


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

wore this all day today and thoroughly enjoyed it, then sold it.great watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> got the sammy on a non kevlar with 100% no kevlar in it from howard....top bloke


Looks great on that new strap m8, dare I say it, even better than the rhino you had it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to the Tissot Txl Seven now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > got the sammy on a non kevlar with 100% no kevlar in it from howard....top bloke
> ...


  i'll try it on the beadblasted lumpy later


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Changed to the Tissot Txl Seven now


Nice watch. Looks very similar to the Dunhill watch, does it have the same movement?

Mark


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Been off my fodder a bit this week, so glad its Friday and wearing this to cheer myself up


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Snap


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Bit late, been terribly busy. Beu-sub for me.










Have a great weekend everyone

Andy


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Hope you post some pics Shawn.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing as there is a bit of TAG love in this thread I'm going to throw this on for going out later


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to the Tissot Txl Seven now
> ...


Thanks, don't know what movement the Dunhill has Mark, but think this one _may _have an ETA 988.333.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

No arguments here mate, thats simply fantastic



Agent orange said:


> Going with this beauty today. 1967, all original, never been refinished and *just superb well imho anyway*. Quick pic just taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

